
Language as a Window into Human Nature (RSA Animate) - trbecker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-son3EJTrU
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Please, _please,_ don't anyone follow the link to "Drive: the surprising truth
about motivation" and think "Woah! I'll submit that to HN" - and then submit
it.

Please, don't. It's been submitted _many_ times before.

